# Match grade barrel..



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok...Could I get someone to give me the lowdown on the XDM having the "match grade barrel"? Just what does that mean? How is it different than the stock XD barrel and why is it important (or is it really)...The XD's already shoot more accurate than I shoot, so improving the accuracy of the gun should not improve my accuracy untill I surpass the accuracy of the stock barrel?

Just curious, that's all

Willy


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you like the looks and feel of the XDM better than the XD get it. I would not base my decision on barrel differences.

The "Match" barrel should have a tighter more precise chamber that if anything might make it more sensitive to low cost, slightly out of spec ammo. Like my re-loads :anim_lol:.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I am happy with my regular XD's...I don't see a reason to switch...It is not a big deal to have the "latest and the greatest"....I was just trying to figure out how they justify the extra cost...To me, it's not worth it..The grip options are cool, but my XD's fit me super...I have a couple thousand rounds out of my .45 and probably a good 800 now in the 9...No hiccups at all..Winchester JHP and tons of Wolf...No problems in either gun..Have shot other ammo like blazer too...No probs with feeds or failures...


----------

